# visitar or servir con le or lo/la (¿Leísmos?)



## newyorkpatee

¿Debo usar complementos indirectos o directos en estas situaciones?

1) Yo visito a mis abuelos - Los visito o Les visito

Como contesta la pregunta ¿Visito qué? = a mis abuelos = los? pero he escuchado Les visito

2) Yo sirvo a mi amiga - La sirvo o Le sirvo

*Pienso que como contesta la pregunta ¿Sirvo qué/a quién? = a ella = la? pero he escuchado Le sirvo

Gracias.


----------



## chamyto

Hola, en la primera frase es CD . La segunda frase es ambigua, y tal vez faltaría contexto.

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/servir


----------



## Txiri

What I told my students was:  a direct object answers the question what or whom.
I ate a bear.  -> What did you eat?
I saw my dad. -> Who(m) did you see?

The indirect object answers the questions:  to whom, for whom, from whom, of whom, etc.
I served her.  ->  ... ???  What did you serve?  -> Some tea biscuits.  ->To whom did you serve them?  -> To my friend.


----------



## chileno

newyorkpatee said:


> ¿Debo usar complementos indirectos o directos en estas situaciones?
> 
> 1) Yo visito a mis abuelos - Los visito o Les visito
> 
> Como contesta la pregunta ¿Visito qué? = a mis abuelos = los? pero he escuchado Les visito
> 
> 2) Yo* le *sirvo a mi amiga - La sirvo o Le sirvo
> 
> *Pienso que como contesta la pregunta ¿Sirvo qué/a quién? = a ella = la? pero he escuchado Le sirvo
> 
> Gracias.




1 - Los visito. (les in this case is leísmo)

2a Le sirvo means that you are useful to him/her.

2b La sirvo sounds like you are serving your friend on a platter.


----------



## levmac

newyorkpatee said:


> ¿Debo usar complementos indirectos o directos en estas situaciones?
> 
> 1) Yo visito a mis abuelos - Los visito o Les visito
> 
> Como contesta la pregunta ¿Visito qué? = a mis abuelos = los? pero he escuchado Les visito
> 
> 2) Yo sirvo a mi amiga - La sirvo o Le sirvo
> 
> *Pienso que como contesta la pregunta ¿Sirvo qué/a quién? = a ella = la? pero he escuchado Le sirvo
> 
> Gracias.



1) *Be careful thinking about the preposition "a" as part of your reasoning* because it is often not helpful. Sometimes it goes before an indirect object, but it always goes before a person, regardless of whether it's a direct or indirect object.

Visito a mis abuelos (direct object)
Di las llaves a mis abuelos (indirect object)

2) If I am not sure, *I try to imagine putting another pronoun in there in English.* Does it make sense?

I visit it them. I visit it to them. Doesn't make sense, there's no other object I can put in there.

3) *Yo sirvo a mi amiga is "Le sirvo" if you are talking about food*. Food is the direct object and the person receives the direct object.

Le sirvo la comida. = I serve her the food.


----------



## Rubns

Sólo un apunte. Aunque en el primer caso es "los visito", puedes decir "les visito" aunque sea leísmo. La RAE lo desaconseja pero no lo considera absolutamente inaceptable. Yo soy leísta y digo "les" pero si estás aprendiendo español mejor hacerlo correctamente y decir "los".

Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

I agree with me colleagues about "los visito".

As to "servir": "servir" can have several meanings.

When it means "to be useful to someone", then the complement can be interpreted as both direct or indirect.

When it means "to deliver something to someone", then the person to whom it is served, is always indirect.

When it means "to be useful for a particular cause", then that cause is introduced with "para" and the person who benefits from it is always an indirect object/


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Jejeje. Servir como servir el té, cosas así:

Es gracioso porque "Los sirvo a mis abuelos" quiere decir exactamente eso, que pusiste a tus abuelos en una bandeja y los ofreciste a otra persona 

Si estás tratando de decir que serviste algo (el té por ejemplo) a tus abuelos, entonces "les" serviste el té.


edit: lo mismo con "le sirvo a mi amiga" = "le soy útil a mi amiga", "le sirvo para hacer tal cosa"


"Servir" en el sentido de ser un sirviente se usa poco y nada, me lo puedo imaginar solamente en un contexto medieval o situaciones así.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

A lo que voy es que cuando hay ambigüedad no hay dudas con el uso de "le", un hispanoparlante se divierte mucho encontrando el significado literal de las oraciones.


----------



## newyorkpatee

Gracias a todos; ya está más claro ahora (¡y en algunas ocasiones muy cómico!).  Para confirmer que entiendo correctamente, con el verbo "llamar" creo que debo decir, "Lo llamo a Mark" en vez de decir "Le llamo a Mark." ¿Vale?

Txiri - I like your explanation to students; do find that someof your students get confused when you say that a direct object can also answer "whom" vs. an indirect object that answers "to whom" etc.  If so, how do you clarify or help?

Levmac - Can you explain more about the strategy you use regarding adding in the extra words; I like it but am not sure if I understand completely.  I should add "it" in front of both the direct object "them" and the indirect object "to them" (but neither makes sense, so how do I determine whether it is a direct object or indirect object?)

Gracias otra vez a todos; he aprendido mucho de este grupo,
Newyorkpatee


----------



## Txiri

newyorkpatee said:


> Txiri - I like your explanation to students; do find that someof your students get confused when you say that a direct object can also answer "whom" vs. an indirect object that answers "to whom" etc.  If so, how do you clarify or help?



I remind them that "whom" is the correct form, but most of us would say "who" in speech.

I tell them the direct object receives the direct action of the verb, while the indirect object is indirectly affected.  It would never answer the question "who" ...  

I make sure to give them examples where the preposition is not "to" (in the English sense of the sentence.)  Le quito el libro al niño, constantly reinforcing direct object (what do I take?) over the i.o.

When all else fails, I tell the stragglers, learn these pronouns, put them here in the sentence, fake it until you make it.


----------



## chileno

newyorkpatee said:


> Gracias a todos; ya está más claro ahora (¡y en algunas ocasiones muy cómico!).  Para confirmar que entiendo correctamente, con el verbo "llamar" creo que debo decir, "Lo llamo a Mark" en vez de decir "Le llamo a Mark." ¿Vale?


 

Lo llamo. ¿A quién?. A Mark.

Le llamo a Mark inmediatamente = I am calling Mark for you (usted) immediately

Te llamo a Mark inmediatamente = I am calling Mark for you (tú) immediately


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Ojo, tené cuidado porque la regla de Txiri no funciona siempre.

Por ejemplo "lo abrazo", ¿yo lo abrazo a quién? A mi abuelo. Sin embargo mi abuelo es el objeto directo.

Cuando tenés dudas lo mejor es buscar si verdaderamente es el objeto directo como te conté, si  no encontrás una combinación de objeto directo y objeto indirecto, como en este caso, entonces no hay ambigüedad en el uso y siempre es "lo". No siempre es tan fácil saber de antemano si estás viendo un objeto directo o un objeto indirecto.

En "servir", vos servís el té a tu abuelo, así que tenés un objeto directo, el té, que a tu abuelo te lo "corrió" hacia el lugar de los objetos indirectos.

Las categorizaciones a veces no son tan fáciles de hacer.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Fijate que el "servirle a mi señor" que se podía haber usado en la Edad Media (o en traducciones de algunos dibujos animados), se fue "lolizando", se puede decir "yo lo sirvo a mi señor", eso quiere decir que la verdadera regla que usamos en el habla cotidiana es usar "lo" para todo a menos que haya ambigüedades.


----------



## chileno

RoRo_en_el_foro said:


> Fijate que el "servirle a mi señor" que se podía haber usado en la Edad Media (o en traducciones de algunos dibujos animados), se fue "lolizando", se puede decir "yo lo sirvo a mi señor", eso quiere decir que la verdadera regla que usamos en el habla cotidiana es usar "lo" para todo a menos que haya ambigüedades.



Eso es en Argentina. ¿Para usar usted, no usan "le"?


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Nadie lo usa en el 2013, ¿quién tiene "Señor" en el 2013?


----------



## newyorkpatee

I think that makes sense to me as a native English speaker; gracias!

Best,
newyorkpatee


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Ahh, ya entendí, perdón. Te referís a la respuesta frase hecha, "para servirle a usted", sí, se usa más seguido "le". Pero se usa solamente para contestar eso, "Por favor no se preocupe, yo estoy acá para servirle".


----------



## Txiri

RoRo_en_el_foro said:


> Ojo, tené cuidado porque la regla de Txiri no funciona siempre.
> 
> Por ejemplo "lo abrazo", ¿yo lo abrazo a quién? A mi abuelo. Sin embargo mi abuelo es el objeto directo.



Esa regla funciona mejor en los casos en que un verbo tiene un solo objeto en la oración (que fue el ejemplo dado) y el hablante no sabe distinguir entre el directo y el indirecto.

En el caso de abrazar al abuelo, les dices:  quién abraza:  yo;  qué hago:  abrazo al abuelo;  quién recibe el abrazo:  mi abuelo.   Queda bastante claro para el estudiante típico, determinar quién recibe la acción directamente.  Para los que piensan en español, no puedo comentar.


----------



## Peterdg

Lo que siempre funciona, es pasar la frase a la voz pasiva. Lo que se convierte en sujeto en la frase pasiva, es el OD de la frase activa.

Le sirvo una cerveza a mi abuelo:==> una cerveza es servida a mi abuelo.


----------



## 0bito

Peterdg said:


> Lo que siempre funciona, es pasar la frase a la voz pasiva. Lo que se convierte en sujeto en la frase pasiva, es el OD de la frase activa.
> 
> Le sirvo una cerveza a mi abuelo:==> una cerveza es servida a mi abuelo.



Pero en inglés, también dirían: "Mi abuelo es servido una cerveza". Cuidado XD.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

¿Que qué pasaría si yo quiero decir que pongo mi abuelo en una bandeja y se lo ofrezco a una cerveza?

Le sirvo mi abuelo a una cerveza.  ------- o sea que no, no se deberían confundir.


----------



## Peterdg

RoRo_en_el_foro said:


> ¿Que qué pasaría si yo quiero decir que pongo mi abuelo en una bandeja y se lo ofrezco a una cerveza?
> 
> Le sirvo mi abuelo a una cerveza.  ------- o sea que no, no se deberían confundir.


Lo que pasaría es que te considerarán un surrealista.


----------



## Txiri

0bito said:


> Pero en inglés, también dirían: "Mi abuelo es servido una cerveza". Cuidado XD.



Tienes toda la razón.  Pero al oír ESO, en inglés, lo que oímos y entendemos es lo que el castellano se expresa como "se sirve a mi abuelo."   El estudiante anglohablante no sabe diferenciar una construcción de la otra, hasta que no las compara a través del lente que es otro idioma.


----------



## Julvenzor

Quisiera mencionar un punto trascendental que hasta ahora parece haberse omitido. Cita al canto:



			
				DPD said:
			
		

> *2.* Cuando significa ‘estar al servicio de  alguien’, *es igualmente correcto su uso como transitivo y como  intransitivo*, de manera que el complemento de persona puede funcionar  como *complemento directo o como complemento indirecto*: _«Recordaba bien a la mujer que *lo* sirvió durante más de veinte años»_ (Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]); _«No se atreve_ [la dueña de la peluquería] _a  protestar, ni contra la presencia de la peinadora, ni contra sus  intervenciones, que siempre le parecen insolentes, por miedo a quedarse  sin nadie que *le* sirva»_ (Castellanos _Femenino_  [Méx. 1975]). Cuando significa ‘suministrar a un cliente [lo que  pide]’, el complemento de persona es siempre indirecto, esté o no  explícito el complemento directo: _«El camarero ríe, mientras le sirve y cobra a René y Anselmo»_ (Parrado _Muerte_ [Cuba 1984]).




Así pues, no podemos afirmar que, necesariamente, vayamos a poner a nuestros abuelos sobre un plato en vez de dejárselo para comer. Se trata de un verbo con _«oscilación paradigmática__»._ Uno de los pocos que pueden presentarse como transitivos e intransitivos para una misma acepción.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Txiri

Muchas gracias por compartir tan valioso aporte, Julvenzor.  Respecto al ejemplo que va en la cita, de Chile, "servir a alguien", sobreentiendo que es "servirle *en* algo", y utilizaría el complemento indirecto.

Pero tengo que confesar que pasé bastante tiempo en la península ibérica, y adopté algo de leísmo por oírlo todo el tiempo.  No sé, sinceramente, si eso me afecta en cuanto al comentario del párrafo de arriba.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Es verdad, Julvenzor, por eso yo hice la aclaración, servir en el sentido de ser un siervo se usa muy poco y muy contextualizado.

Cuando alguien está sirviendo a sus abuelos, así sin contexto, el hispanoparlante asume que les está sirviendo algo, la comida o el té, cosas así.

También las personas se ponen en una bandeja y se sirven (metafóricamente), al menos acá existe la expresión "Lo sirvieron en bandeja", en el sentido de que la persona fue "regalada" a otra para hacer algo (normalmente algo macabro, feo, la expresión es muy negativa).

Así que si me decís "yo la serví a mi amiga", yo podría empezar a temblar de lo que me puedo imaginar.

El español es tan literal, tan literal, se puede decir de todo con él.


----------

